# Great Isopod / woodlice culture foods



## frogboy

Please add your favorite foods here too. There's no reason somebody should have to pay to culture isopods. We did buy a $3.00 dog food sample bag at Petco. We used the Natural Balance Original Ultra. This will last forever and a day. Other than this we use table scraps. We ask my mom to save a cutting of every fresh veggie she's using. 
*Watermelon rind* - our newest food. They LOVE it!
Cucumber - careful! Very low on nutrients.
Yellow squash - Great food.
Pumpkin - leftover jack-o-lantern. Wish we would've saved more.
Baby Oatmeal and Baby Rice cereal--some say these could introduce mites
Eggplant - gross!! but the more they eat, the less we have to!
Green, Red, Orange, and Yellow peppers - just bell varieties, no hots!
Leaf Litter - No-brainer!
Carrot shavings-the part you throw away.
Mushrooms-great for springtails, so-so for isopods.
Whatever you do feed, use the skins and rinds, there are good vitamins in them.

Remember, don't overfeed. a little bit of mold, ok. But if you have a lot of mold it can kill off your bugs.
Your mold can be an indicator of when to feed, if you see *any* mold, keep waiting. If you don't see food and you don't see any mold, then its time to feed.
Don't forget the dog food! It adds protein, calcium, and vitamins.

Don't forget to add your favorite foods!


----------



## frogparty

cucumber slices 
avocado skins
zucchini slices
carrots(whole)
madrona bark


----------



## Bcs TX

What about catfood for iso's?
Also, I feed mango to my woodlice, they really bloom.


----------



## earthfrog

I would also add to try to use organic sources to reduce incidence of strong pesticides on the skin of a fruit or veggie.


----------



## frogboy

Bcs TX said:


> What about catfood for iso's?
> Also, I feed mango to my woodlice, they really bloom.


Catfood would probably be good as long as you got high quality. You want to avoid cheap fillers. I have to wonder if you used a fishy catfood if it would get really smelly. As for the mango, I don't think i can snatch any from my dad. Maybe he will give up the skin and seeds though...


----------



## Jeff

In addition to vegetable peelings, I give my isopods rep-cal with a little brewers yeast mixed in.


----------



## Lunar Gecko

Couscous is a great mine live off it and a few drops of crested gecko diet once in a while.


----------



## salix

I feed mine tropical fish flakes. They get so excited about it, literally when I feed my cultures you can see them pick up a large flake and carry it off.

Deb


----------



## Ross

salix said:


> I feed mine tropical fish flakes. They get so excited about it, literally when I feed my cultures you can see them pick up a large flake and carry it off.
> 
> Deb


FWIW...I think I remember reading that fish flakes can introduce mites (they contain the eggs) but that might only be a problem with springtail cultures.


----------



## Pumilo

Ross said:


> FWIW...I think I remember reading that fish flakes can introduce mites (they contain the eggs) but that might only be a problem with springtail cultures.


Hey Ross, I've heard that too, but a lot of the foods we are talking about in this thread can possibly introduce mites. For whatever reason, mites don't seem to take over a culture the way they do with springtails. At least that's what I've been seeing.
I like the fish flake idea though. Seems like there would be a lot of good protein, vitamins, and calcium in there.


----------



## Pumilo

Lunar Gecko said:


> Couscous is a great mine live off it and a few drops of crested gecko diet once in a while.


That's harsh, Sarah. I wouldn't make anybody eat Couscous!!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas

My isos are particularly fond of my homemade roach slurry (collard stems, mustard stems, kale stems, cilantro stems, watercress stems, various fruit and squash rind, and ground dry dog food.).


----------



## azure89

I have fed mine carrots, oatmeal, fish food, potato flakes and mushroom but the only things that I have noticed they love are potatos and bananas

I threw some banana slices in one of my vivs for the flies to congregate on and the isos were all over that I spotted them with a flashlight at night and they were having a feast


----------



## JJhuang

I feed mine Tropical fish flakes with great success, I feed leftover crested gecko diet, Carrots, cardboard.


----------



## frogparty

bananas huh? Ill see if mine like it. Since I culture mine on madrone bark, they always have that to eat, any veggies they get are from my salad fixins! They don't seem to like apple much at all.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I`ve never had a problem with fish flakes-in my springtail cultures anyway. But I have to say they really go crazy for those `shrooms.

John


----------



## Pumilo

salix said:


> I feed mine tropical fish flakes. They get so excited about it, literally when I feed my cultures you can see them pick up a large flake and carry it off.
> 
> Deb


Hey Deb, Frogboy and I tried out Ocean Nutrition Formula One fish flakes and you are right. I've never seen them get so excited!


----------



## frogface

Just found this thread. Great info! Thanks!

Oh and LOL!



> Eggplant - gross!! but the more they eat, the less we have to!


----------



## parkanz2

Sorry to dig it up, but by high quality dog food, what in particular are you suggesting?

In my opinion, as far as what I would feed my dog, I'd be looking for a grain free, high protein diet like what blue buffalo or wellness makes. I don't like the corn/soy bulk (is this what you mean by fillers?) that other companies use, I don't think dogs chewing up sow beans or husks of corn was a common occurrence in the wild.

Just was wondering what your specific recommendations are!

Thanks,
Max


----------



## DendroRachel

I've tried about every table scrap imaginable! I'll have to try the fish food, seems cheap and healthy enough. 

has anyone had trouble with orange?? I thought an orange peel with some stuff stuck on it would be great and even smell good but it was a disaster! the entire rind molded to the point where mold spores flew out of the container when I opened it a few days later. killed my culture


----------



## mordoria

I feed mine delivery guys.


----------



## Pumilo

Nice, but who's going to bring you your next shipment of frogs??


----------



## SutorS

seen Cymothoa exigua?

I've seen isopods go nuts on banana meant for fruit flies as well, but they seem to go most crazy for the pumpkin. Trying mango now.


----------



## Bokfan1

has anyone tried Repashy Bug Burger?


----------



## frograck

I've been using cantelope rinds and fish flake for 2 years and my dwarf white cultures are booming.


----------



## patrickwv

I find my springs to really boom from introducing plain uncooked rice. Mushrooms are a must too!!


----------



## R1ch13

Hey all, 

In the past Ive used loads of different foods for Iso's including;

Readybrek/Instant oats
Brewers yeast
Multiple fish foods including Sera Micron, NLS, Flakes etc
And a plethora of vegetable scraps.

I recently discovered that both Courgette and Sugarsnap Peas are loved.

They crawl right into the halfed pea pods in their hundreds.

I find these little critters alot of fun to culture and I feel almost sorry for feeding them to the frogs...

Regards,
Richie


----------



## stu&shaz

R1ch13 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> In the past Ive used loads of different foods for Iso's including;
> 
> Readybrek/Instant oats
> Brewers yeast
> Multiple fish foods including Sera Micron, NLS, Flakes etc
> And a plethora of vegetable scraps.
> 
> I recently discovered that both Courgette and Sugarsnap Peas are loved.
> 
> They crawl right into the halfed pea pods in their hundreds.
> 
> I find these little critters alot of fun to culture and I feel almost sorry for feeding them to the frogs...
> 
> Regards,
> Richie


Cheers Richie,i just happened to have a spare marrow lying around,as most organic growers do at this time of year,it has been duely sliced and diced,and the iso are all munching away,enjoying there new grub thanks mate just got to finish chopping up a rather large pumpkin now.
Frog boy great thread,many thanks 
regards both 
Stu


----------



## frogface

Adding my turnip loving isos, frogboy!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/81736-isos-love-turnips.html


----------



## Bonobo

Awesome info in this thread! Thanks for sharing..

I just bought some fish flakes called "Ocean Nutrition - Formula Two Flakes".. it does have garlic in it. I did a search.. and only found a little info on garlic as food for isopods. Anybody have any experience with it? I'm a bit nervous about using the flakes


Thanks


----------



## Pumilo

Bonobo said:


> Awesome info in this thread! Thanks for sharing..
> 
> I just bought some fish flakes called "Ocean Nutrition - Formula Two Flakes".. it does have garlic in it. I did a search.. and only found a little info on garlic as food for isopods. Anybody have any experience with it? I'm a bit nervous about using the flakes
> 
> 
> Thanks


Formula 2 is pretty good. We use it but we mix it with Formula 1 which they LOVE!


----------



## WeeNe858

If anyone has dogs and feeds with Blue Buffalo brand dog food, the darker, smaller kernels are the vitamins and minerals of the dog food cooked at a lower temp. to retain potency. Worth a try!


----------



## Judy S

Somewhat related to this thread...I recently fed lettuce to my iso and springtail cultures that I have been growing in my garden., I don't spray any chemicals--ever. A few days later while inspecting some of the cultures, I noticed all sorts of worms on the inside of the containers. Evidently they are nematodes...other than being totally grossed out to think of all that hidden protein that I've been consuming...am hesitant about using any of these cultures because of the nematodes...what do you all think??? Obviously I did not tell my husband about the hitchhikers....and am now buying lettuce at the market....


----------



## Pumilo

Judy S said:


> Somewhat related to this thread...I recently fed lettuce to my iso and springtail cultures that I have been growing in my garden., I don't spray any chemicals--ever. A few days later while inspecting some of the cultures, I noticed all sorts of worms on the inside of the containers. Evidently they are nematodes...other than being totally grossed out to think of all that hidden protein that I've been consuming...am hesitant about using any of these cultures because of the nematodes...what do you all think??? Obviously I did not tell my husband about the hitchhikers....and am now buying lettuce at the market....


Hey Judy, Nematodes are everywhere. Actually I'm surprised you haven't seen them in your viv(s) by now. They are harmless. I hate to tell you this, but it's probably not the first time you've gotten a little extra protein.  You can use the "float and blow" method outlined here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html to clean your springtails. It has worked very well for me. Months later I still cannot find a single mite and I am REALLY looking hard for them. (picture an animated Doug in an Elmer Fudd outfit, chuckling..."Be vewy, vewy quiet! I'm hunting mites!".
On your isopods, you can pick out a bunch of adults to restart a clean culture. Alternatively, you can try to partially dry it out for an extended period, like maybe a couple of months. You have to be careful though, a little to dry and you'll kill it off. Less isopod babies will survive the dryer conditions though, so production will drop for a while.


----------



## Judy S

Elmer....that was pretty amusing to visualize.... So should I not use the cultures that have the nemetodes???


----------



## J Teezy

Ah so thats what those are, nemetodes. I saw some tiny almost see through looking worms crawling around on some leaf litter in my viv and was wondering what the heck they were and how they got inside my viv. I'm glad they aren't harmful to the viv, i was a little worried thinking i was going to have to CO2 bomb my tank.

On topic, i feed my springs uncooked rice once a week which anytime i open the lid they are all over it. I'll be getting my Giant oranges from doug tomorrow and think i'm going to use fish flakes for those and occassionally fruit scraps (mostly banana)


----------



## kevin575

Does brewers yeast work good for feeding Isopods?

I just got a bunch of it, and I'm tempted to use it.


----------



## Peter Keane

I've tried straight brewers yeast, but had fair success. The culture never 'boomed' on this method. We now use it as an additive in our blend of springtail/isopod food. You may have more patience and success than I did, but I need quick results, lol..
Peter Keane


----------



## frogparty

Repashy bug burger and repashy morning wood!! 
Looking like excellent choices so far!!


----------



## Pumilo

I agree with Peter. I find brewers yeast is best saved for fruit fly cultures. In my experience, isopods can survive, grow, and reproduce, on a yeast diet, but slowly. I find isopods do much better on, well, go back to page one and start reading, haha.


----------



## Judy S

and I did....amazing what you don't pick up on first read...so much information, and after some time, experience, disasters....a lot more sense is made of what you originally read. Thanks for having the thread reappear...to OP#2


----------



## slimninj4

Tried rice but always seem to get FF eggs when it starts to mold up. For now using Byeast until I can get some veggies in there. Maybe will start off with pumpkin that I had sitting outside in the bushes since Oct.


----------



## Celtic Aaron

I am enjoying this topic as I am going to start spring tale culture...is there a beginner how-to thread for this? What to use as a substrate? Lighting, temp, container size, etc? I appreciate the help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo

Celtic Aaron said:


> I am enjoying this topic as I am going to start spring tale culture...is there a beginner how-to thread for this? What to use as a substrate? Lighting, temp, container size, etc? I appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are looking for this thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## Toxic

I feed my isos thinly sliced sweet potato and they seem really like it. I did an experiment with my master culture. I put sweet potato on one side and regular potato on the other. I found that most of the isos were on the sweet potato side.


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Pumilo said:


> I think you are looking for this thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


Doug,

That was it. Thanks for the info. 

Aaron


----------



## Username4u

> We now use it as an additive in our blend of springtail/isopod food


im curious about the recipe, you think you could give it to me, unless its a secret


----------



## davecalk

mordoria said:


> I feed mine delivery guys.


I want to see the frog that is going to eat that bad boy.


----------



## Enaykudisi

Anyone have any experience with isopods eating garlic or onions? 
I know a lot of animals have issues with these, but I'm failing to find anything on isopods


----------



## Broseph

Enaykudisi said:


> Anyone have any experience with isopods eating garlic or onions?
> I know a lot of animals have issues with these, but I'm failing to find anything on isopods


I wouldn't want to deal with the smell next time I opened the isopod container.


----------



## Enaykudisi

Broseph said:


> I wouldn't want to deal with the smell next time I opened the isopod container.


That is a decent point, but I'm not too concerned with that as long as I'm not over feeding


----------



## Socratic Monologue

You could try it and see how it works. Seems an odd choice for insect food source, given that _Allium _spp_._ are pretty rich in defensive chemicals (that's why we like to eat it), but not a particularly nutrient-dense food.


----------



## macg

I actually threw a small piece of onion in 3 of my frog tanks for the isopods today. I was a little hesitant at first due to the defensive chemicals (as mentioned) and how the frogs may handle them, but sometimes I can be OCD and just need to not worry about it. We'll see how it goes. 

Interestingly, the fruit flies in the tank went right to the onions and started eating.


----------



## Enaykudisi

macg said:


> I actually threw a small piece of onion in 3 of my frog tanks for the isopods today. I was a little hesitant at first due to the defensive chemicals (as mentioned) and how the frogs may handle them, but sometimes I can be OCD and just need to not worry about it. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Interestingly, the fruit flies in the tank went right to the onions and started eating.


Definitely tell me how it goes!


----------



## Enaykudisi

Enaykudisi said:


> Anyone have any experience with isopods eating garlic or onions?
> I know a lot of animals have issues with these, but I'm failing to find anything on isopods


I guess it makes sense that I should say why 😅
I keep wanting to toss something that I've cooked in with my iso/springtails but then I remember that most things I cook have garlic and or onion as a major part.. plus I've seen some dehydrated veggie mixes that look like an easy way to add variety but they all have garlic and onion


----------



## macg

Enaykudisi said:


> Definitely tell me how it goes!


A few days in, and little bits of the onion are disappearing. Fruitflies constantly on it. Definitely not decomposing like the squash I regularly use. No mold visible.


----------



## macg

Onion decomposing very very slowly still


----------



## macg

Onion is still there. Now the tanks smell like onion. Isopods are consuming it, but very very slowly. Don't use onion. Not worth it.


----------



## Enaykudisi

macg said:


> Onion is still there. Now the tanks smell like onion. Isopods are consuming it, but very very slowly. Don't use onion. Not worth it.


Holy cow that's a long time to not decompose for a fresh veggie! Thanks for trying it out! I'm glad to know it's not instant death, but also a thing nothing wants to eat (except humans???)


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Hope the critters that ate it don't experience hindered reproductive behavior (as occurs in humans).


----------



## macg

Socratic Monologue said:


> Hope the critters that ate it don't experience hindered reproductive behavior (as occurs in humans).


lol it makes me not want to open the tanks


----------



## Patterhorn

I threw some uncooked spaghetti squash ends into a grow out tank they seem to be going crazy for it.


----------



## macg

Patterhorn said:


> I threw some uncooked spaghetti squash ends into a grow out tank they seem to be going crazy for it.


 I dry squash and feed that periodically. They love squash.


----------



## Isopodlover

frogboy said:


> Please add your favorite foods here too. There's no reason somebody should have to pay to culture isopods. We did buy a $3.00 dog food sample bag at Petco. We used the Natural Balance Original Ultra. This will last forever and a day. Other than this we use table scraps. We ask my mom to save a cutting of every fresh veggie she's using.
> *Watermelon rind* - our newest food. They LOVE it!
> Cucumber - careful! Very low on nutrients.
> Yellow squash - Great food.
> Pumpkin - leftover jack-o-lantern. Wish we would've saved more.
> Baby Oatmeal and Baby Rice cereal--some say these could introduce mites
> Eggplant - gross!! but the more they eat, the less we have to!
> Green, Red, Orange, and Yellow peppers - just bell varieties, no hots!
> Leaf Litter - No-brainer!
> Carrot shavings-the part you throw away.
> Mushrooms-great for springtails, so-so for isopods.
> Whatever you do feed, use the skins and rinds, there are good vitamins in them.
> 
> Remember, don't overfeed. a little bit of mold, ok. But if you have a lot of mold it can kill off your bugs.
> Your mold can be an indicator of when to feed, if you see *any* mold, keep waiting. If you don't see food and you don't see any mold, then its time to feed.
> Don't forget the dog food! It adds protein, calcium, and vitamins.
> 
> Don't forget to add your favorite foods!





frogboy said:


> Please add your favorite foods here too. There's no reason somebody should have to pay to culture isopods. We did buy a $3.00 dog food sample bag at Petco. We used the Natural Balance Original Ultra. This will last forever and a day. Other than this we use table scraps. We ask my mom to save a cutting of every fresh veggie she's using.
> *Watermelon rind* - our newest food. They LOVE it!
> Cucumber - careful! Very low on nutrients.
> Yellow squash - Great food.
> Pumpkin - leftover jack-o-lantern. Wish we would've saved more.
> Baby Oatmeal and Baby Rice cereal--some say these could introduce mites
> Eggplant - gross!! but the more they eat, the less we have to!
> Green, Red, Orange, and Yellow peppers - just bell varieties, no hots!
> Leaf Litter - No-brainer!
> Carrot shavings-the part you throw away.
> Mushrooms-great for springtails, so-so for isopods.
> Whatever you do feed, use the skins and rinds, there are good vitamins in them.
> 
> Remember, don't overfeed. a little bit of mold, ok. But if you have a lot of mold it can kill off your bugs.
> Your mold can be an indicator of when to feed, if you see *any* mold, keep waiting. If you don't see food and you don't see any mold, then its time to feed.
> Don't forget the dog food! It adds protein, calcium, and vitamins.
> 
> Don't forget to add your favorite foods!


I use celery and carrots but will give them other random scraps on occasion expirimenting on making my own take on repast bug burger using dehydrated veggies and other good stuff exited to see how it turns out!


----------



## Jake117

Just got my isopods today. They had apple, cuttlebone and fish flakes there... they they tried everything but definitely devoured the flakes.


----------



## stylezstar81

so how do you get rid of the mites? i stopped raising my own isopods because of those damn mites. but they cost sooo much and i like to replenish my dart tanks often. 

what's the secret guys??? whos holding out on me..hahaha


----------



## fishingguy12345

stylezstar81 said:


> so how do you get rid of the mites? i stopped raising my own isopods because of those damn mites. but they cost sooo much and i like to replenish my dart tanks often.
> 
> what's the secret guys??? whos holding out on me..hahaha


I've never had a major problem with mites in my Isopod cultures (and I have a whole wall full of shelves of Isopods). Sure, they pop up every now and again but I've never noticed a significant decrease in Isopod reproduction so I don't do anything to deter the mites. Eventually they just die out of the cultures.


----------

